
Cicada, a Rust chess engine - kayali
https://github.com/mkyl/cicada
======
knavely
I would like to see theory.md which is referenced in the comment in board.rs
but i dont see it in the repo.

~~~
kayali
Frankly that file is just the layout of the board, as in which ints correspond
to which squares. I used it at the very start to make sure the pieces where
moving correctly, before the code to connect to an interface was written.

